# Cxl-ss 250?



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

In the light of the new rule about arrow wraps being included in the max size of an arrow, anyone know if the CXL-SS 250 with wraps are under the 9.3 max size?

Cheers,


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

NockOn said:


> In the light of the new rule about arrow wraps being included in the max size of an arrow, anyone know if the CXL-SS 250 with wraps are under the 9.3 max size?
> 
> Cheers,


9.3/64 of an inch?

:noidea:


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

Oh Pierre, I thought would would have known I was talking about mm. 9.3 mm for the shaft or 9.4mm for the point max.

From the FCA website:



> About the wrap and the size of arrows :
> 
> l Without any wrap :
> 
> ...


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

NockOn said:


> Oh Pierre, I thought would would have known I was talking about mm. 9.3 mm for the shaft or 9.4mm for the point max.
> 
> From the FCA website:


Been ages since I've shot a FITA round (88 or so... when I began shooting) Thanks for the explanation


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

My CXL-SS 250s are unfortunately in the trunk of my car, but I did check them last week and with wraps they were well under the legal size. Something like 9.18 MM if I recall correctly.

I did have to grind my points down - the ones I has were 9.65 so I put them in a drill and ground them against a file until they were 9.39. Took maybe 10 seconds each.


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Don't understand that rule???
It's not like you'll be shooting the arrows backwards,will you?


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*reason*

was told if a soft butt and shot up to wrap or fletching could give you extra points ......


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

My wraps and CXL 250 arrows were well under size... 
As for points I have been sizing them while still in the arrow. One person runs the hand drill and one uses a file to make the point the correct size.


----------



## shootthewhatnow (Jan 29, 2008)

araz2114 said:


> My wraps and CXL 250 arrows were well under size...
> As for points I have been sizing them while still in the arrow. One person runs the hand drill and one uses a file to make the point the correct size.


Pin nocs required for this process...


----------



## Pete731 (Aug 9, 2002)

shakyshot said:


> Don't understand that rule???
> It's not like you'll be shooting the arrows backwards,will you?


Nobody does .... it seem that a case has been judged at FITA since a guy came up with a set of 9.3mm legal arrows but with wraps on the full length of the shaft. So the judge has to take a call and now they came up with a "unfinished" rule about wraps that lead to interpretation.

But I don'T know more .... 

I think it is a pending jugment.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2010)

the biggest issue was that a person thought it would great to push the envelope and now we have this, Fita has no provisions to push an arrow back through the butt to be scored, so this means that the arrow shaft entire length needs to meet the size ruling.

the interpitation is effective imediatly


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

Stash said:


> My CXL-SS 250s are unfortunately in the trunk of my car, but I did check them last week and with wraps they were well under the legal size. Something like 9.18 MM if I recall correctly.
> 
> I did have to grind my points down - the ones I has were 9.65 so I put them in a drill and ground them against a file until they were 9.39. Took maybe 10 seconds each.


My CXL points were also too big last winter until I got caught by a judge using the arrow gauge. When I spent some time with Frank Pearson and told him about it, he was kind enough to take care of them for me...

So I guess I don't have to re-fletch my arrows just before the Regionals....


----------

